# Can my computer output in 16:9?



## jungrund (Nov 22, 2004)

I am using a clearnace LCD TV I bought as my computer monitor, and it looks great in 4:3, but I was wandering if I can change my computer settings so when the image it outputs is in 16:9? Yes, I can stretch the image to fill the screen, but it looks like complete garbage.

Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes, you can. Current 16:9 standards are as follows:
720 x 1280
1080 x 1920
1440 x 2560 (less common)
768 x 1366 (usually found on smaller LCD HD TVs)
If you have a GeForce card, you can add any of these as a custom resolution.
There is also a program called powerstrip, which will let you add custom resolutions. I have not tried it though.


----------



## jungrund (Nov 22, 2004)

Well...I'm a little late getting back, but your advice helped. I have my computer output set at 1280 x 768, and it looks good in 16:9. Now my question is...is there High-Definition content online that I can find and play on my HDTV/Computer monitor?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

To be able to play HD content on your computer, you will need to have a HD capable video card. The video card will list in the manual and will list something like HDCP or HDMI. Or, it may be nice and just list High Def.  Anywho, one thing about HD content is that it takes a lot of processing power to decode it realtime when your playing it back. If you don't have a powerful CPU, or a GPU that can take some of the stress away from the cpu (The nVidia PlayBack features are still in beta, so you can't get them just yet), then you may experience it is a little bit choppy and may not look all that good.
However, unless your using the latest codecs with this stuff (which if I'm not mistaken, is mainly found with Japanese stuff as of now), then you probably won't have a problem.


----------

